# new Kranzle



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

hey all

my pressure washer has packed up this week and I need to get myself a good reliable pressure washer that can be used everyday

I am setting up as a mobile valeter and wanted to know the best solution from the boys that know!

I used to have a mid-range karcher but I think it grew to dislike me and the abuse I gave it  (which was rather verbal when it packed up!)

I have a water tank and genny, although the genny works it sometimes didn't like having the karcher plugged into it and would 'trip'...

so... limited budget and knowledge has led me to look at Kranzle pw's

this one in particular as it has the 'dirtkiller' lance, hose on a reel etc... http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/kranzle-the-k1151tst-pressure-washer-600-p.asp

suggestions welcome pls as I am in the mire without one


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

iv been using that pressure washer for over 3yrs n iv havnt had any major problems so far but more n more ppl are leaning towards nilfisk pw


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you'll need a water butt pump to run the kranzle on, it can suck water, but it also likes to suck in air on the connector, and you'll soon have leaking oil seals!


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> you'll need a water butt pump to run the kranzle on, it can suck water, but it also likes to suck in air on the connector, and you'll soon have leaking oil seals!


I have a tap at the bottom of my water tank... would this make a difference to the requirement for a separate pump?


----------



## another Phil (Jan 16, 2010)

Ye, thats a 2800 rpm motor. if you want it to work long-term from a tank, the ones with 1400 rpm motors are recommended


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Go for the low rpm solution. After all you don't need a lot of power to clean vehicles. A lot of the pros on here have had their K7/120 for 3 years +.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

which kranzle you looking at btw? my above statement goes to the k7/10 models


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> which kranzle you looking at btw? my above statement goes to the k7/10 models


looking at the one I linked to in my OP

http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/kranzle-the-k1151tst-pressure-washer-600-p.asp

so in reality... if I am working from a tank and genny should I be looking at this little fella.... http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/kranzle-k7120dk-pressure-washer-593-p.asp

and I guess the difference between the k7 and the k10 is the LPM rate... so it is best according to what you guys have said going for the K7?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I know someone from Kraenzle and he told me if you want a pw that gets water from a tank you should buy the k7 as it is a Langsamläufer.

There are other bits with which you need to exchange and you can run the 1150 from a tank


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

atomicfan said:


> I know someone from Kraenzle and he told me if you want a pw that gets water from a tank you should buy the k7 as it is a Langsamläufer.
> 
> There are other bits with which you need to exchange and you can run the 1150 from a tank


Langsamläufer - slow runner? my german isn't that great 

so in reality the K7 is the best option...

is the dirtkiller lance a necessity or is it like the karcher 'dirt blaster' lance thing that has the ceramic ball thing in it... which i never use!!

I am also guessing that I wouldn't be able to fit my karcher underbody lance on the kranzle so this would have to be an additional purchase?

does the nozzle on the K7 lance come with a 'blade' option... I find this excellent for door shuts etc without getting water everywhere


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i have the k7 use it every day and have not got a water pump and mine has been fine,had it over 2 years now,its a great bit of kit!

then again my mate has had his 3 months and it has blown up today.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats a cracking little machine, i dont know why you want a dirt killer thing, they are IMO not for cleaning cars with.

Hose real yer i see the appeal but there again id ot pay the extra 120 odd quid for the luxury over the K7, advantage of the K7 is size, if your mobile in a van its the one to have.

This is what id buy: http://shop.autobritedirect.co.uk/kranzle-k7120dk-pressure-washer-593-p.asp



ianFRST said:


> you'll need a water butt pump to run the kranzle on, it can suck water, but it also likes to suck in air on the connector, and you'll soon have leaking oil seals!


I run mine off a tank and have done for the past 5 years with no issues. dont use a pump r anything else between. We have 2 Kranzeles a K10 and a K7 both are fine off the tank but the 7 is better (we use the 10 at the work shop and as a back up in the van if we ever need to run two machines.)


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

james b said:


> Thats a cracking little machine, i dont know why you want a dirt killer thing, they are IMO not for cleaning cars with.
> 
> Hose real yer i see the appeal but there again id ot pay the extra 120 odd quid for the luxury over the K7, advantage of the K7 is size, if your mobile in a van its the one to have.
> 
> ...


I agree, Ive had a k7 for nearly 3 years now without a single problem, I run mine off a tank also and even when the tank is nearly empty it still performs 100%


----------



## another Phil (Jan 16, 2010)

gfrankland said:


> and I guess the difference between the k7 and the k10 is the LPM rate... so it is best according to what you guys have said going for the K7?


K7 has the slow motor but K10 has the faster motor, so K7 should be better from a tank. You should be able to find the K7 sold without the dirt killer -- the DK in the model name means it comes with the dirt killer


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well i had mine for all of a few days before it started leaking oil.

kranzle themselves say its not meant to be used for A) commercial purposes, and B) off normal hose connectors. as they draw in air when they pull the water from a tank. then that mixes teh oil with water, and it just turns to pi$$

i got this from kranzle when i complained about my machine  (K7)


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

james b said:


> Thats a cracking little machine, *i dont know why you want a dirt killer thing*, they are IMO not for cleaning cars with.
> 
> Hose real yer i see the appeal but there again id ot pay the extra 120 odd quid for the luxury over the K7, advantage of the K7 is size, if your mobile in a van its the one to have.
> 
> ...


i don't really want a dirt killer thing... i used the karcher one I had about once... i was just wondering if the flow rate was enough to warrant not having to have one... which it sounds like it is...

well it looks as though the K7 sans dirt killer lance is the one to go for then

now... can anyone answer my questions re the lances that come with the K7 please?

1) is the nozzle adjustable so that you can make a 'blade' for door shuts etc
b) is there an underbody lance available for the K7?

tia


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

gfrankland said:


> now... can anyone answer my questions re the lances that come with the K7 please?
> 
> 1) is the nozzle adjustable so that you can make a 'blade' for door shuts etc
> b) is there an underbody lance available for the K7?
> ...


hup... would really love to know this before I make a purchase - thanks guys


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

i dont believe the nozzles are adjustable, and yesnyou can purchase an underbody lance for the k7


----------



## another Phil (Jan 16, 2010)

gfrankland said:


> 1) is the nozzle adjustable so that you can make a 'blade' for door shuts etc
> b) is there an underbody lance available for the K7?


the Kranzle site says 20° spray pattern. On their accesories page, their 'standard lance' has the knife blade spray pattern plus low pressure setting for use with detergent injection. There's also the underbody lance plus extension there, but there're of course third party foam, underbody lances as sometimes offered on here


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

Another Phil said:


> the Kranzle site says 20° spray pattern. On their accesories page, their 'standard lance' has the knife blade spray pattern plus low pressure setting for use with detergent injection. There's also the underbody lance plus extension there, but there're of course third party foam, underbody lances as sometimes offered on here


fantastic... just what I wanted to know... thank you


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

right then... just thought of another question...

did you guys who own the K7 opt for the 'chemical kit' dispenser thing that you can get as an add-on... and do you have to order this when you purchase?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just an update on my kranzle.....

the sight glass on the side was leaking a bit of oil yesterday, got a 22m spanner out, nipped it up, and snap, the head came off!!!!! pissed out all the oil on my drive!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ I dont really think you can blame your incompetence on the machine LOL


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

gfrankland said:


> right then... just thought of another question...
> 
> did you guys who own the K7 opt for the 'chemical kit' dispenser thing that you can get as an add-on... and do you have to order this when you purchase?


a quick bump for this question pls as I want to order it tomorrow

judging by the prices I have found on the interwebs I will probably order from malcleanse as their price is £30+ cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

You can get an injector at a later date easy enough, all it is, is an add on between the machine out let and the pressure hose.


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

If Kranzle don`t recommend the use of "ordinary" hose connecters ( I assume they mean Hozelok) what other type is available? I don`t like Hozelok myself, they are a bit leaky and prone to disconnect themselves if they catch on an obstruction.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ I dont really think you can blame your incompetence on the machine LOL


of course i can, it was leaking oil, what else would you do to it? tighten it. not even 1/8th of a turn on it and it snapped!


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

new K7 ordered today... here's hoping!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I had some issues with my k7 when I got it but the issue was one of a dodgy connector which was easily sorted.

I love the kranzle now and have no problems drawing water from my 400 ltr tank and I don't have a kit or pump


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I LOVE my k10. love it love it love it! 

All the best with yours.... :thumb:


----------

